
Why EU startups are an incredible opportunity for US investors - davidw
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/30/why-eu-startups-are-an-incredible-opportunity-for-us-investors/
======
johnrgrace
Or you could skip the legal and currency risk and look someplace like Chicago,
Detroit

